# Breed?



## KrysMarie (May 1, 2017)

She has green legs. I was thinking she's possibly Easter egger or amerecana?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea-but someone here is good at guessing!


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Following


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Easter Egger mix........


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes! Looks Easter Egger. I'm starting to 
think that's what my
chick is, too. She is white, too. 
Your chick's legs look
exactly like my chick's legs did 2 weeks 
ago. Still very green and larger legs
than my WL chicks. My girl has a straight
comb. Yourchick looks like has a pea comb.


----------



## KrysMarie (May 1, 2017)

What is WL? I've been told they can have either comb. I'm wondering what she'll look like after she's grown more. Most of the EEs are dark colored, mine looks more blonde.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

White Leghorn


----------



## KrysMarie (May 1, 2017)

Okay, thanks. I'm new to chickens, and still learning a lot!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm old to chickens but I still learn new stuff all the time.


----------



## KrysMarie (May 1, 2017)

Here's a few more pictures taken today


----------



## KrysMarie (May 1, 2017)

She's a big girl compared to the other chicks


----------

